# Disco Duro Fantasma



## lubeck (Oct 19, 2011)

Espero me puedan orientar sobre esto...

Tengo un disco duro SATA Western digital que no lo reconoce mi PC.... o mas bien no le asigna unidad.. (marcado con el circulo Rojo)
aparte de este tengo otros dos discos SATA con dos particiones(C,D,E,F), como se puede observar en la imagen dos discos duros si los reconoce pero uno no  el sistema de archivo es NTSF y debo añadir que si funciona y tiene datos pues lo pongo en otro motherboard y si le asigna una unidad, de echo tiene un SO de Windows...



bueno ya estoy medio dormido y cansado de buscarle, si me falto mencionar algo no duden en preguntarme, y gracias por su interes.....


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 19, 2011)

Eso que te reconoce el disco pero no le asigna unidad me pasó pero con un disco externo USB (la vista en el administrador de disco exactamente igual). En mi caso era por la fuente que regulaba mal.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 19, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> . . . Tengo un disco duro SATA Western digital que no lo reconoce mi PC . . .



Win#O## no reconoce las particiones porque: el tamaño de las particiones, no estan ajustadas a los cilindros. Con la utilidad GParted (Linux), puede comprobar y ajustar el tamaño.

.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 19, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Eso que te reconoce el disco pero no le asigna unidad


El amigo ya lo ha dicho el problema es que no se le ha asignado letra de unidad nada mas.



> no reconoce las particiones porque: el tamaño de las particiones, no estan ajustadas a los cilindros


 Me encantaria averiguar que quiere significar esto y como se soluciona?.

La geometria de traslacion de los discos rigidos hace años que dejo de ser un problema como para asegurar tal cosa.
*La unidad E: que sería la segunda particion del disco 1 que coexiste con la unidad C:
que es la de arranque, totalizan aprox. un total de 465 Gb.​*_Esto nos indica que el equipo tiene un BIOS moderno que no padece la vieja limitacion de 127 Gb, por lo tanto el BIOS puede y SABE cargar adecuadamente la geometria para este disco con lo cual esa afirmacion de ajustar particiones a los cilindros no tiene sosten tecnico alguno y ni siquiera tiene logica._

No uses Gparted ni nada parecido, simplemente haciendo click con el mouse sobre el disco debes buscar la posibilidad de asignarle unidad.

.-


----------



## djwash (Oct 19, 2011)

Correcto, es mas, arriba muestra el espacio usado y el disponible, el unico problema es como te han dicho que ti Windows esta medio vago y no asigna unidad solito, hazlo manualmente.

Te recomiendo no usar ningun programa de terceros para particionar un disco, por ningun motivo, si lo vas a usar con windows, lo particionas con windows, te vas a evitar varios dolores de cabeza...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 19, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Te recomiendo no usar ningun programa de terceros para particionar un disco, por ningun motivo, si lo vas a usar con windows, lo particionas con windows, te vas a evitar varios dolores de cabeza...


Mmmmmmm... esto demuestra que hay miles de horas de entrenamiento en solucionar problemas del tío Gates.

.-


----------



## djwash (Oct 20, 2011)

Esta todo bien con Gates por ahora, salvo por eso de Metro...

Vos debes saber, el peor enemigo de un SO es el usuario, y el peor enemigo del usuario es un PC con windows supermodificado...


----------



## mulsito (Nov 2, 2011)

inicio , ejecutar  " diskpart" ( sin las comillas ) luego " list volumen" luego buscas cual es el numero correspondiente a la unidad del disco que quieras asignarle la letra  ( a cada particion le asigna un numero y te muestra el tamaño , fijate mirando el tamaño  cual es el numero de disco al que le keres asignar la letra ) luego escribis " selec volumen # " donde # es el numero de la particion que elejis , luego escribis " assign letter " y listo


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Para que hacer todo eso si con 2 clicks de mouse es lo mismo ????


----------



## lubeck (Dic 14, 2011)

mulsito dijo:


> inicio , ejecutar  " diskpart" ( sin las comillas ) luego " list volumen" luego buscas cual es el numero correspondiente a la unidad del disco que quieras asignarle la letra  ( a cada particion le asigna un numero y te muestra el tamaño , fijate mirando el tamaño  cual es el numero de disco al que le keres asignar la letra ) luego escribis " selec volumen # " donde # es el numero de la particion que elejis , luego escribis " assign letter " y listo


 me parece que por ahi va el asunto...

pero algo esta mal... 

pongo diskpart y ok... corre un programa

pongo list volumen y no me aparece nada  mas Disk Partition y volume...

entonces puse list disk... y me aparecio el disco....

puse "selec volumen 0" sin comillas y me aparecio lo mismo de disk, partition, volumen donde el 0 es es disco, no la particion....

pongo assing letter y me marca error...

algo esta mal no?

pd. perdon por el tiempo de respuesta pero hasta ahora tengo acceso de nuevo al disco...





> Para que hacer todo eso si con 2 clicks de mouse es lo mismo ????



en el disk manager no me aparece ninguna opcion para asignarle la unidad...

por eso pienso que debe ser desde el DOS.



*******************

Ok ya pude asignarle la unidad....

puse...

list volume  y me puso el volumen 1 despues...
select volume 1 y despues
assign letter=G y ya me lo asigno... 

ahora el problema es que no aparece en el explorador....

alguna sugerencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2011)

Lo formateaste ?


----------



## lubeck (Dic 14, 2011)

> Lo formateaste ?



no dosme....

lo que pasa es que a un amigo  le pusieron el norton GOback, y se le perdio (olvido) la contraseña, yo lo que intento es sacarle la informacion, pero no puedo acceder directamente en la misma pc del disco porque entra en automatico a un programa....

entonces yo lo puse en otra pc como esclavo y quiero que aparezcan en el explorador los archivos para pasarselos a una memoria.... y que el los ponga donde los necesite...

y ahi el problema, que primero no le asignaba la unidad, ahora ya la tiene, pero no aparece en el explorer....

ahora si puedo acceder a los archivos pero desde DOS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2011)

Ahhhhhh , si extraes desde Dos , vas a achicar los nombres  hno:


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Dic 15, 2011)

Ahora que hay mas info se complicó la cosa.

Con Norton GOback en el medio, personalmente ni me molesto en perder tiempo, el resultado (por mi experiencia) es la pèrdida total de la info, puede salir bien, pero es una lotería.

De todas maneras te voy a mostrar dos capturas para que se entienda donde se debe hacer click con el mouse, en la primer captura hice click en una particion donde Norton GOback metio sus uñas, se nota que la particion para XP es desconocida, está, la vé, pero no hay letra de unidad y el click derecho como gran cosa solo me deja eliminarla.

En la captura 2, en vez de hacer click sobre la partición, lo hice sobre el disco entero, se puede ver que hay mas opciones, bueno.... eso hizo el Norton GOback y no hice aun la copia especular.
Esta muestra es sobre un equipo de apoyo que tengo, por suerte no tiene nada importante, en cuanto pueda, vuelo particiones y a instalar desde cero.

Norton GOback reemplaza el *M*aster *B*oot *R*ecord (MBR) y la tabla de partición, la experiencia de años me ha enseñado que si quienes hacen estos cambios no son por parte del sistema operativo, el desastre está asegurado, ya que el fabricante usa formatos propietarios, por lo tanto cuando vos queres darle mantenimiento con herramientas del sistema operativo y nó con las del programa creador de esos cambios, lo que consigues es hundirte mas.

De mi parte, solo te deseo suerte.
Como consejo a futuro, diré que las únicas herramientas serias son las de clonación (desde fuera del sistema operativo, NUNCA con él funcionando) o simples backups tradicionales, o de lo contrario... sumarse a la legion de los que pierden info.

.-


----------



## lubeck (Dic 15, 2011)

creo que si esta complejo....

ya he buscado informacion y parece que no hay manera de acceder por XP al disco... ni tampoco de desinstalar el goback sin el password....

mas sin embargo concluyo que es una PORQUERIA el Norton GoBack..... porque si bien es cierto que proteje muy bien para un uso normal, deja una puerta ENOOOOORME para modificar la información, si gustan muy tardado pero es posible... asi que merece un tremendo  el programita ese...

voy a investigar que tan diferente es con el deepfreeze...

bueno sigo intentando....


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Dic 15, 2011)

Deep Freeze era mi herramienta favorita en los Cybers, EXCELENTE, si está bien configurado.
Hace mucho que lo dejé de usar y de dar mantenimiento a Cybers, solo de algún amigo y solo con Norton Ghost.

.-


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 15, 2011)

Hola,

En XP haz probado usar *Herramientas administrativas - Administración de equipos - Administración de disco, *para ver si es posible desde allí particionar (sin formatear el disco), y con el *GetDataBack,* recuperas la información.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

